# Coastal (Gulf) SW Florida, March 14-21



## theo (Jan 28, 2015)

Wanted: 1BR or larger (no studios!) in a "Saturday to Saturday" *coastal* facility somewhere (...and only) between Fort Myers Beach and Clearwater, inclusive.  
Owners only, please --- we absolutely will not participate in the improper rental of a RCI or II "exchange". Also, prefer not to deal with third party "agents". 
Please contact me _*via PM*_ with specific resort and unit info and other pertinent rental details. Thanks.


----------



## theo (Feb 3, 2015)

Bumping up, Last Call. 

Absent reply today, by close of business today I'll be pulling the trigger on a resort-direct rental instead.


----------



## theo (Feb 3, 2015)

"Wanted" no longer; have now booked a rental directly with a resort. Paying more than I'd like, but it's a week I want in an area I like, so it's all good.


----------

